# Will this GFX card work with AGI Technology?



## Carl2024 (Feb 14, 2009)

* Gainward BLISS 6800GS
512 MB GDDR3 AGP 8x TV-DVI*

This is the GFX card i was thinking to buy this but i am confused a bit.I have a 845GV motherboard with AGI Technology. And it accepts certain gfx cards. It accepts Geforce 6800.
I own an Asrock Motherboard , Model4i45GV, Intel Chipset 845gv
On ebay listing it says that i need 64 bit xp but i have a 32 bit pc.

Supported GFX Cards(List by Asrock):

```
Vendor	Chipset	Model	BIOS	Driver	Note
ATI	Radeon 9800	Club 3D R9800/128MB		Catalyst 3.8	
ATI	Radeon 7500	Colorful R7500/64MB		Catalyst 3.8	
ATI	Radeon 9000	Colorful R9000/64MB		Catalyst 3.8	
ATI	Radeon 9200	ELSA FALCOX 920FX		6.14.10.6458	
ATI	Radeon 8500 LE	Gigabyte GV-AP64D		Catalyst 3.8	
ATI	Radeon 8500	Gigabyte GV-AP64D-H		Catalyst 3.8	
ATI	Radeon 7500 LE	Gigabyte GV-AR64S-H		Catalyst 3.8	
ATI	Radeon 9000 Pro	Gigabyte GV-R9000 PRO		Catalyst 3.9	
ATI	Radeon 9200	Gigabyte GV-R9200 VIVO		Catalyst 3.10	
ATI	Radeon 9200	Gigabyte GV-R9200 VIVO 128MB		Catalyst 3.10	
ATI	Radeon 9500	Gigabyte Radeon 9500		Catalyst 3.8	
ATI	Radeon 9700 Pro	Gigabyte Radeon 9700 Pro		Catalyst 3.8	
ATI	Radeon 9200	GigaCube ATI 9200		Catalyst 3.10	
ATI	Radeon 9200	GigaCube R9200		Catalyst 3.10	
ATI	Radeon 7500	GV-AR64S-H/64M		6.14.10.6458	
ATI	Radeon 9200	Powercolor R9200/128MB		Catalyst 3.9	
ATI	Radeon 9000	PowerColor Radeon 9000		Catalyst 3.8	
ATI	Radeon 9000 Pro	PowerColor Radeon 9000 Pro		Catalyst 3.10	
ATI	Radeon 9200	Radeon 9200		6.14.10.6458	
ATI	Radeon 9200	Saphire Radeon 9200-128MB		Catalyst 3.8	
ATI	Radeon 7500	Transcend TS64MVDR7		Catalyst 3.8	
NVIDIA	6600GT	Albatron AGP6600GT		81.98	
NVIDIA	GF4 MX440	Albatron GF4-MX440 64M		4403	
NVIDIA	FX 5200 128M	Aopen Aeolus Fx5200-DV 128		4403	
NVIDIA	FX 5600	Aopen Aeolus FX5600S-DV128		4403	
NVIDIA	GF4 MX440	ASL GF4-MX440SE		4403	
NVIDIA	GF2 MX200	ASUS V7100		4403	
NVIDIA	GF2 MX200	ASUS V7100 Magic/32M		4403	
NVIDIA	GF2 MX200	ASUS V7100Pro		4403	
NVIDIA	GF2	ASUS V7700		4403	
NVIDIA	GF2 Ti	ASUS V7700Ti		4403	
NVIDIA	GF4 MX440	ASUS V8170DDR		4403	
NVIDIA	GF4 MX420	ASUS V8170SE / LP		4403	
NVIDIA	GF3 Ti200	ASUS V8200 T2		4403	
NVIDIA	GF3 Ti500	ASUS V8200 T5		4403	
NVIDIA	GF4 Ti4600	ASUS V8440		4403	
NVIDIA	GF4 Ti4600 Ultra	ASUS V8460 Ultra		4403	
NVIDIA	GF4 Ti4600	ASUS V8460-600		4109	
NVIDIA	GF4 MX440	ASUS V9180		4403	
NVIDIA	GeFroce MX440	ASUS V9180 Magic MX440		5216	
NVIDIA	GeForce Ti4200	ASUS V9280 Ti4200		5216	
NVIDIA	GF4 Ti4200	ASUS V9280 Video Suite		4403	
NVIDIA	GeForce 4 MX4000	ASUS V9400MAGIC		6.1.7.7	
NVIDIA	GeForce 4 Ti4800SE	ASUS V9480		5.6.7.2	
NVIDIA	FX 5200	ASUS V9520 MAGIC/T		5303	
NVIDIA	GF FX 5200	ASUS V9520 TD		4403	
NVIDIA	GeForce FX5600	ASUS V9560/TD		6.1.7.7	
NVIDIA	GeForce FX5700	ASUS V9570/TD/256M		6.1.7.7	
NVIDIA	GF FX 5800	ASUS V9900		4403	
NVIDIA	GF FX 5800 Ultra	ASUS V9900 Ultra		4403	
NVIDIA	GeForce FX 5900 Ultra	ASUS V9950ULTRA		6.1.7.7	
NVIDIA	FX 5900 Ultra 256M	ASUS V9980 Ultra		5303	
NVIDIA	FX20	Chaintech A-FX20 128MB		5303	
NVIDIA	GF3 Ti200	Colorful GF3-Ti200/64M		4403	
NVIDIA	GF4-MX440	Colorful GF4-MX440/64MB		4403	
NVIDIA	GeForce 4 MX4000	ELSA GLADIAC 518BL		6.1.7.7	
NVIDIA	GF4 MX440	ELSA Gladic 518		4403	
NVIDIA	GF4 MX440	ELSA Gladic 518 P		4403	
NVIDIA	GeForce 2 MX400	Ennyah G2 MX400		6.1.7.7	
NVIDIA	GeForce4 Ti 4600	Ennyah GeForce4 Ti 4600 128MB		5303	
NVIDIA	GeForce FX5200 Ultra	FX5200 Ultra/128M TV+DVI		6.1.7.7	
NVIDIA	2200T	Gainward 2200T		5303	
NVIDIA	2200T	Gainward 2200T 128MB		5303	
NVIDIA	Geforce 350	Gainward 350 64MB		5303	
NVIDIA	FX5200/64MB	Gainward FX5200/64MB		4403	
NVIDIA	GF3 Ti500	Gainward-GF3-Ti500/128M		4403	
NVIDIA	GF3 Ti500	Gainward-GF3-Ti500/64M		4403	
NVIDIA	GeForce FX 5700 LE	Gigabyte GV-N57L256D		6.1.7.7	
NVIDIA	GeForce 6600	Gigabyte GV-N66128DP		81.98	
NVIDIA	NVIDIA GeForce FX 5600	Inno3D GeForce FX 5600 128MB		5216	
NVIDIA	GF4 MX440	Inno3D GF4-MX440		4403	
NVIDIA	GF4 MX440XE	Inno3D GF4-MX440XE		4403	
NVIDIA	GF4 Ti4200	Leadtek A280 LE		4403	
NVIDIA	GF4 MX440	Leadtek WinFast A170 DDR		4403	
NVIDIA	GF4 MX420	Leadtek WinFast A170TH		4403	
NVIDIA	GF4 MX440	Leadtek WinFast A180 DDR T GF4 MX440/64MB		5303	
NVIDIA	GF4 Ti4200	Leadtek WinFast A250LE TD		4403	
NVIDIA	GeForce 3 4200-8X	Leadtek WinFast A280TD/128M		5.6.7.2	
NVIDIA	GeForce FX 5500	Leadtek WinFast A340PRO/TD		81.98	
NVIDIA	GeForce FX 5200	Leadtek WinFast A340TDH		6.1.7.7	
NVIDIA	GeForce FX 5600	Leadtek WinFast A360TD		6.1.7.7	
NVIDIA	GeForce 6800	Leadtek WinFast A400TDH		6.1.7.7	
NVIDIA	GF2 MX400	Leadtek WinFast GeForce2 H MX400		4403	
NVIDIA	GF2 MX200	Leadtek WinFast GeForce2 MX MX64		4403	
NVIDIA	GeForce Ti4200	MSI Ti4200-TD8X64 64MB		5303	
NVIDIA	Ti4800SE	MSI Ti4800SE-VTD8X		4403	
NVIDIA	GF4 MX440	MSI-GF4-MX440SE		4403	
NVIDIA	GF4 MX440	Palit GF4-MX440		4403	
NVIDIA	FX5900	Prolink FX5900/128M		4403	
NVIDIA	GeForce 4 MX440	Prolink GeForce 4 MX440 128MB		5303	
NVIDIA	GF4 Ti4200	Prolink GF4 Ti4200		4403	
NVIDIA	GF4 MX440	Prolink GF4-MX440		5303	
NVIDIA	GF4 MX440	Sparkle GF4-MX440		4403	
NVIDIA	GF4 MX440	Sparkle GF4-MX440-8X		4403	
SiS	Xabre 200	Gainward Xabre 200		R35302	
SiS	Xabre 400	Lemel Xabre 400		6.14.10.3010	
SiS	Xabre 400	PowerColor Xabre600		R35302	
SiS	SiS315	Synnex GCM-SiS315EA32		R35302	
SiS	Xabre Pro	Triplex Xabre Pro		R35302	
SiS	Xabre Pro	Triplex Xabre Pro 128MB		R35302
```


NVIDIA GeForce 6800 Leadtek WinFast A400TDH  = Gainward BLISS 6800GS
512 MB GDDR3 AGP 8x TV-DVI
Are both the same made by different companies?

Thanks
Carl


----------



## sujeet2555 (Feb 16, 2009)

i als have the same motherborad with agi technology and i have installed gainward nvidia 6800le but it is not giving me the full power due to agi.it is running on pci mode not even agp 4x.so my suggestion change your motherbord first.


----------



## Carl2024 (Feb 16, 2009)

yea, but i dont have enough buget to pay for a new mobo atm. so will get the 6800gs.

If 6800 le can work then so can 6800le, i think.


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 16, 2009)

U asked for AGI technology, u mean AGEIA PHYSX technology. No, it needs a minimum 8/9 series, 8600GT/9500GT or higher GPU with 256MB VRAM.


----------



## Carl2024 (Feb 16, 2009)

not agia technology.
AGI= asrock graphics interface,
It wont work bcuz 6800gs is gddr3 and my mobo only supports ddr.


----------



## Psychosocial (Feb 16, 2009)

I cant spot it in the list anywhere...


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 17, 2009)

No ur mobo supports DDR RAM(for the CPU), but it doesn't matter which type of memory ur gfx card is using AFAIK.


----------



## topgear (Feb 17, 2009)

*@ Carl2024* - I've already answered to your question @ here :

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5193&page=259



> 1St of all you don't need a xp 64 bit to rum a gfx card. Xp 32 bit edition will run any gfx card just fine. Just Remember to Install Latest gfx card drivers.
> 
> Those are 2 different card : one is based on 6800 chip & another is on 6800GS.
> 
> ...



It may run. If you want to find out you have to try it out.



> There is nothing to worry about using a Gddr3 gfx card with a system which suports only DDR or DDR2. A gfx card with GDDR3, GDDR2, DDR2 or even DDR will work without any issue withany motherboard which supports DDR, DDR2 or even DDR3 ram.
> 
> In short graphics card memory type nothing have to do with mobos memory. They works together no matter what type of ram they have.



*AGI is a proprietary gfx slot based on AGP from asrock


----------



## Carl2024 (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks for the input.

But i would rather go for 6800le now.


----------



## sujeet2555 (Feb 19, 2009)

yes nvidia 6800le works on AGI but it works on PCI bus (AGP will not be available) .i have played even bioshock with it at low fps.but it is giving me a headache,monitor goes black every now and then with 6800le installed .without it it runs fine.it will give not any major improvement.


----------



## Carl2024 (Feb 22, 2009)

btw, in wikipedia it says that its 256 mb but the guy i m buying rmn says its 128 mb. 

And will Vista run on it?


----------



## topgear (Feb 22, 2009)

Some 6800 series cards does come with 128MB ram but it's better to get a 256MB version card & yes vista will run on it with aero effects.

Even I had once run vista on my geforce fx5200


----------



## Carl2024 (Feb 22, 2009)

i can run vista on my sucking pc atm but it is so slow and doesnt work with aero.
Thanks mate for letting me know.


----------



## topgear (Feb 23, 2009)

What proc & how much ram do you have installed on your system ? Get atleast 2GB of Ram.


----------



## Carl2024 (Feb 23, 2009)

yea, 2 GB of ram is my limit. I currently have 768 mb ram and onboard gfx(845gv). Will increase it to 1.5GB and will get 6800le


----------

